# Competition Prize Cwc G10 Quartz Watch



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks to a certain forum member who shall remain anonymous, I have decided together with Roy (our host) to run a photographic competition.

The prize is a CWC G10 quartz watch 0552/6645-99-541-5317 serial number 52149 dated of issue 1990 in good condition with just a couple of brown spots on the lume. The watch is running well and keeping excellent time but has no strap.

How to enter and the rules.








The competition is open to forum members only.

The topic for the competition is an RLT watch in a funny or unusual situation

The competition will run from today (25th Sept 2005) until the Sat 8th Oct 2005.

Photographs should be sent directly to Roy (our host) in an Email with your RLT forum name attached. Please do not post them on the forum.

Only one entry per forum member, so send your best shot.

Roy will then post the photographs so that members can vote for their favourite photograph.

The prize will be posted to the winning member, after the vote has been completed, by First Class Recorded Delivery in the UK and Airmail post to the Rest of the World at no cost to the winner.

Any questions, reference the competition, can be posted on the forum for all members to see.

Best of luck.

Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Roy









Great theme


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Jason

Just hope everyone agrees. Even if I was allowed to enter the competition I couldn't because, believe it or not, I don't own an RLT watch. I would love to and there are some fine models in the range but my other collection takes priority at the moment.

Best of luck to you and all the forum members

Roy.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Great idea Roy, about time we had another photo comp









Is there a minimum number of entries before the voting can take place?

I think they are great bit of fun







but we don't get to many entrants when "our" Roy has held them









Mike


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Mike

Members have two weeks to send off the enteries. If only 2 enter you have a 50/50 chance of winning but I am hoping that we will get lots of enteries.

We are not looking for excellence in photographic style but the photo has to fit in with the funny or unusual criteria.

Best of luck Mike

Roy


----------

